# Irreversible Ufer Ground



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

I have never done anything more than put a ufer clamp on the rebar. 

Call him and ask him to point to a specific code in 250.32, maybe you and he will both learn something.


----------



## Coach529 (Sep 20, 2016)

Cow said:


> I have never done anything more than put a ufer clamp on the rebar.
> 
> Call him and ask him to point to a specific code in 250.32, maybe you and he will both learn something.


Same here.

It was too late today to call him.


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

This is all I got.

This is for Rod or pipe electrode(not Ufer):
250.53 (G) Exert. “ The upper end of the electrode shall be flush with or below ground level unless the aboveground end and the grounding electrod conductor attachment are protected against physical damage as pecified in 250.10

For any Ground clamp or fitting: 
250.10 Protection of Ground Clamps and Fitting: Ground clamps or other fittings exposed to physical damage shall be enclosed in metal, wood, or equivalent protective covering.

Also: This might be what hes refering to. But it doesn’t apply to you, its only if your splicing an old bonding wire: 

250.64 (C) (1) Splicing of the wire-type grounding electrode condutor shall be permitted only by irreversible compression type connectors listed as grounding and bonding equipment or by the exothermic welding process.


----------



## Roger123 (Sep 23, 2007)

Coach529 said:


> Got gigged on a recent commercial job.
> 
> 
> 
> It is in a subpanel on a storage unit complex.



Depending on what code cycle you are on, this could be the bigger problem




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

